# Looking for ideas!! My Bobcat S70 Skid steer plow is too small IMO



## TGS Inc.

Bought two of these...Have ran quads with 60" blades in the past. These are 54". Feeling a bit inadequate. Do I have someone fab up some wings?? Buy another blade (who makes one???)

Want it to be right. (sorry for the sideways photo...been a long week!)

Ideas??

Thanks!


----------



## CityGuy

TGS Inc.;1928262 said:


> Bought two of these...Have ran quads with 60" blades in the past. These are 54". Feeling a bit inadequate. Do I have someone fab up some wings?? Buy another blade (who makes one???)
> 
> Want it to be right. (sorry for the sideways photo...been a long week!)
> 
> Ideas??
> 
> Thanks!


What do you do with them will answer the question. re they sidewalk machines? Driveways? Hard to say what to do with them when we have no idea what you use them for.


----------



## mdb landscaping

Id just bring it to a welding shop and have them extend the plow. That shouldn't be a big deal for a skilled fabricator.


----------



## TGS Inc.

CityGuy;1928265 said:


> What do you do with them will answer the question. re they sidewalk machines? Driveways? Hard to say what to do with them when we have no idea what you use them for.


Good point!

We do alot of colleges (pretty wide widths), commercial walks, etc.

I think most commercial walks with grass on the sides are at least 60".


----------



## TGS Inc.

*Extensions...*

In a perfect world, they would be simple pin in extensions (maybe in varying sizes...)

Get to a 7' walk, have a 1' piece for both sides, get to a smaller one, use the smaller versions...Thoughts?


----------



## ProperLandscape

Quick Attach makes a 72" blade, they also make a V-blade for skidsteers. Prices are reasonable and everything is made in the USA.


----------



## xgiovannix12

that thing is so cute  sorry couldnt help it


----------



## beanz27

xgiovannix12;1928887 said:


> that thing is so cute  sorry couldnt help it


Give it a few years, it'll grow up lol.


----------



## CityGuy

TGS Inc.;1928327 said:


> Good point!
> 
> We do alot of colleges (pretty wide widths), commercial walks, etc.
> 
> I think most commercial walks with grass on the sides are at least 60".


With that in mind. I would say you could fab up some pin on wings. I would price out what the cost of a new blade is and the materials needed to fab it up. Don't forget to figure your time. 
Just keep in mind the horsepower of the machine and traction issues you may have. Counter weights may be needed.


----------



## S-205

Sometimes its not as easy to just weld some tabs on and add some 5/8 pins for wings. The blade itself may not be able to take the stress and needs to gusseted or reinforced. 

I only say that from when I put Pro Wings on my Unimount, they essentially mount through drilled holes in the main part of the blade which is not very thick (sheet metal basically)

So if someone fabs something for you just make sure its beefy and can take impacts, find the cost too. May be cheaper to run and 60" V plow, or even buy a used one and have it fabbed to fit your mount.


----------



## extremepusher

if your doing the sidewalks on a regular basis, I would get some 12" tall rubber cutting edge and run it long on each end to make it longer. That way on the smaller one's, the rubber won't rip up the grass.


----------



## BMWSTUD25

extremepusher;1929081 said:


> if your doing the sidewalks on a regular basis, I would get some 12" tall rubber cutting edge and run it long on each end to make it longer. That way on the smaller one's, the rubber won't rip up the grass.


I like the idea of that! You should be able to get some pretty tall/thick rubber, and you will love how it does almost no damage to the grass. Hope it works as good in real life as it sounds.


----------



## tread lightly services

I run three of these setups that you have...miles and miles of city walks...bobcat does male a set of wings for these for these blades. 
They also make rubber and poly cutting edges...Watch the factory steel cutting edges they are thinner steel than the big boys only 1/2" and wear alarmingly quickly....poly wears like iron....you will notice that the edges wear out quick on these cutting edges. 
FYI the 60 snow blades from the larger bobcats fits perfectly on these machines and it runs them perfectly! I have even run the 60" v plow on them.
The blowers work amazing....36" and 48" are unstoppable. 
48" angle broom is amazing on those 1-2 inch a snowfalls 
let me know if you have any more questions about the s70 s100 mt52 mt55 or sidewalks.


----------



## Goodnyou

New to the site. Just found it researching this machine. Planning on putting it on a cam superline tilt deck single axle. Tread lightly I would love your input on the s 70 with snowblowers. Im trying to order one but Bobcat of Boston cant seem to show me one with a blower on it. They tell me its great but I wanted to see one in use. They want to show me one on a 570 which im sure blows fine . The only people I know that have blowers use them on the bigger machines. Do you have the standard tires or the wider ones? is the 48 inch blower a strain on the small machine? or should I go to the s100. Primary use will be snowblower but it will be used to load snow after bigger events. Im also wondering if you need to put skid shoes on the bucket. Im currently running a bunch of Honda track blowers which are amazing but I want to step it up and reduce labor costs. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Triple L

Load snow after a snow event? Into what? I don't think a s70 is nearly adequate for this


----------



## hunterenvironme

I have three s70s. Two with blowers. They work great. If you'd like to see them I'm not far from you.pm me


----------



## Goodnyou

I was using a 10 yr old 36 inch model this winter. I think it was a 463. No problem loading an f450 with a 12 ft box in 1/2 hr. I couldn't fill it all the way but I could get 10+yds in it. Im sure a bigger machine would load quicker but loading is not a big part of my business in a normal year. The trucking time is the real time killer. 1hr 15 minute return trip. I know the machine is small and that is the best part about it for me. A lot of the time it will be stored inside a 38 inch door, so the size is the best feature as long as the machine can handle the blower. This inner city work and many obstacles on sidewalks limit much more than 52 inches. By that I mean Granite or Brownstone curbs with wrought iron fences on one side and trees, light poles fire hydrants and other immovable objects on the other so its not I can just hang the blower over the curb.


----------



## tread lightly services

Ok let's attack this...the s70 has more than enough power to run a 36 or a 48 blower power to spare. The later 463 after 2001 has the same size motor as the s70 and is great too. If running a blower exclusively the pre 2001 463 had a 30% smaller engine great for everyday tasks...but light in the shorts for running a blower...with the s70 I can blow 8 inches of fresh snow wide open sticks all the way forward as fast as it will go....a foot only requires slowing slightly...


----------



## tread lightly services

Btw.....bobcat is offering a $700 instant discount on all blowers of ordered before March 31st.
And 400 off of all snow plows too.....
Better hurry!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

when you extend the blades, taper the cutting edge on a 45 angle. it makes the blade skip over the sidewalk cracks better when its angled and it doesnt rip the grass as bad if you get close to the edge. We have a piece of rubber as an add on to our blade as a wing. it allows us to get close to things like bike racks ect and if the rubber touches it will fold back or not make any mark or damage. I know in a perfect world no one touches anything but when you run a curb it also leaves no rust marks and with a poly cutting edge its even better. 

I like being able to wing the sidewalk banks back so they dont always melt and run off on to the sidewalks. keeping the salt touchups to a minimum. A wing the came out but was 3 inches off the ground would be awesome


----------



## ByDesign

tread lightly services;1941014 said:


> I run three of these setups that you have...miles and miles of city walks...bobcat does male a set of wings for these for these blades.
> They also make rubber and poly cutting edges...Watch the factory steel cutting edges they are thinner steel than the big boys only 1/2" and wear alarmingly quickly....poly wears like iron....you will notice that the edges wear out quick on these cutting edges.
> FYI the 60 snow blades from the larger bobcats fits perfectly on these machines and it runs them perfectly! I have even run the 60" v plow on them.
> The blowers work amazing....36" and 48" are unstoppable.
> 48" angle broom is amazing on those 1-2 inch a snowfalls
> let me know if you have any more questions about the s70 s100 mt52 mt55 or sidewalks.


I'd like to hear more about your setup for the mt-52. I have a few that sit all winter because I think they suck in the snow.

Thanks!


----------



## tread lightly services

ByDesign;1988496 said:


> I'd like to hear more about your setup for the mt-52. I have a few that sit all winter because I think they suck in the snow.
> 
> Thanks!


The Bobcat mt50 /mmt52 /mt55 and now the mt85 can be a valuable sidewalk asset if properly equipped.
The stock tracks suck in the snow and they suck for side sloping the rest of the year.
bobcat makes 5 different track designs for these, get the multi bar lots and lots of little edges to grab traction, and get the job done. Side sloping is improved by 100%

Attachments: that 54" angle blade that the original poster has I have 3 of. These are the best weapon for the mt52 because it is a little light in the shorts for running powered attachments Like the broom or the bkower. I can easily have snow rolling over the molboard 
The mt55 and mt85 have a 25% bigger engine this makes a huge difference when it comes to hydraulic attachment performance. 
The blower and the broom bring the mt52 down quick.
Each site has all three attachments On site.
Bobcat pits limiters In the linkage to reduce speed...these ate simple limiter bolts that need to be backed out all the way.
Makes a very noticeable gain in speed like 50-75% more!
Get rid of the platform! Your operator will be cold as hell if he is riding, and much warmer when walking.


----------



## Goodnyou

So I picked up a brand new s 70 . Thanks for the help . I got a 54 inch plow which is an unbelievable sidewalk machine . Probably replaces 4 or 5 guys with small blowers . I also got a broom which works great on the small stuff and reduces salt use. I used the snowblower sh 150 36 inch for the first time and couldn't have been more disappointed . Scenario. I plowed the snow into a big pile that needs to be blown over a 5 1/2 ft fence . Returned with the blower only to have it marginally throw the snow and get clogged repeatedly at the chain level . This was not wet heavy cement snow . Not powder either but in between . A Honda track blower would have thrown this snow 25 ft . Hopefully there was something I was doing wrong . Maybe some Pam on the chute ? I Ended up going back to get the bucket and put it over the fence that way . Any help / suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Triple L

I think you are expecting a lot from that little 20hp machine which in turn of hydraulic power is probably more like 10-12 HP 

The Honda is a much more efficient machine


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Triple L;2103480 said:


> I think you are expecting a lot from that little 20hp machine which in turn of hydraulic power is probably more like 10-12 HP
> 
> The Honda is a much more efficient machine


Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## TGS Inc.

Goodnyou;2103388 said:


> So I picked up a brand new s 70 . Thanks for the help . I got a 54 inch plow which is an unbelievable sidewalk machine . Probably replaces 4 or 5 guys with small blowers . I also got a broom which works great on the small stuff and reduces salt use. I used the snowblower sh 150 36 inch for the first time and couldn't have been more disappointed . Scenario. I plowed the snow into a big pile that needs to be blown over a 5 1/2 ft fence . Returned with the blower only to have it marginally throw the snow and get clogged repeatedly at the chain level . This was not wet heavy cement snow . Not powder either but in between . A Honda track blower would have thrown this snow 25 ft . Hopefully there was something I was doing wrong . Maybe some Pam on the chute ? I Ended up going back to get the bucket and put it over the fence that way . Any help / suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


We have had good luck with the blower...Not loving the ride/cab. My guys hate using these. I wonder if you have something wrong with your hyrdos? Could they not be producing enough "oomph" either mismatched hyrdo motor / or blower? Videos on youtube shows these things kicking butt. Ours does too.


----------



## Goodnyou

Had a small 5 ft push box built because some accounts have a 200 ft push to the pile . Plow was taking too long with snow off the edge . To much back and forth and I felt the machine could push more. I hope the machine can push it ok . It's only 6 inches longer than the plow but it will hold a lot of snow Trying to post a pic but the file is too large .


----------

